# Rivetheads?



## MiztressWinter (Jan 30, 2010)

Just wonderin if anyone here is into industrial at all? maybe even old school goth perhaps? I listen to all sorts of genre's of music...but this is pretty much what I grew up on. 

e.g.:
Skinny Puppy
TKK
KMFDM
Front Line Assembly
NIN (early)
Grendel
Ministry
Electric Hellfire Club
The Cure
Bauhaus
Christian Death

Just a few examples of many I could give in those genre's


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jan 30, 2010)

sKINNY pUPPY! I went to the last CD release party in Vancouver... had a great time.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Jan 30, 2010)

JEALOUS! never seen them live


----------



## oldmanLee (Jan 31, 2010)

Oddly,picked up a taste for early NIN and Rammstein..........seems to go with the polka bands.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Jan 31, 2010)

Polka? Really? hmmm....maybe it's the beats? That's interesting. Never much cared for Rammstein tho...lol


----------

